# BBQ/Grillers - Living in an Apartment...Ugh



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm trying to adjust from living in a house to living in an apartment, particularly for grilling/BBQ. I had to store my BGE and charcoal, and can only use propane grills. I love slow cooking meats, but my main concern is my weekly grilled steak. I looked at Traegers today, but that pretty much eliminates my seared med rare steak potential. I was looking at Modern Home Products grills, they get a lot of love but are expensive. When I retire in a few years, it wouldn't hurt to have my BGE for most of my grilling/smoking, and a propane for quick grills during the winter or to save time. I'm willing to put out the cash for a quality grill, but if you think it's better to get something inexpensive, then I'm all ears. In your opinion, what are the best options for grills for apartment dwellers?

Jason


----------



## bear1889 (Apr 26, 2014)

My opinion is based on years of grilling, love charcoal will always use charcoal over gas but I have been in your situation, and I if had to do that again, which in all likelihood I will do again, here is what I would do.

Sous vide, Anova or Sansaire, I have a sans, and a real cheap gas grill that produces flames. Great combo for steaks.

You'll never get the slow cook goodness with a gas grill. IMHO. However, that being said a sous vide with a hard quick smoke with a smoke box on a grill, 15 to 30 mins might get your smoke flavor but not the rind.

Now I have been wondering about the infrared portable gas grills, just for ease, for burning meat on weeknights.

One other thing to consider are grills allowed on your patio of your apartment by the fire marshal? Again the portable might be a good thing.

Just some thoughts and observations.


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 26, 2014)

Binchotan charcoal burns very clean and hot, it also has the advantage that you can extinguish it in water when you're done, and reuse it once its dry. I can't imagine you'd have more smoke than a red hot pan & oil. An open window and pedestal fan might help if there is no extraction.


----------



## daveb (Apr 26, 2014)

Jason, Way back when, my company wanted me to do a 1 yr gig away from home - you would call it tdy. They put all my "stuff" in long term storage and leased a corporate apt. 1st or 2nd week in I bought a little Weber gas grill that I have to this day. Not a lot of heat control but gets ripping hot and will handle steak night quite well. A $10 adapter hose will allow connection to a 20 lb propane tank. Today I use it to throw in the truck for simple tailgate grilling, and to sear meats post smoker or sous vide. It's a fun though small little grill.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 26, 2014)

I guess I could always break the rules and find a way to use charcoal, but those briquettes are hard to light I've read and I want something a little more convenient. It's an option I haven't thought of, thanks! I've been looking at the tabletop grills and I have a sous vide set-up, so maybe. Decisions decisions.


----------



## SpiceOfLife (Apr 26, 2014)

I had this exact same dilemma, do I break my buildings rules or not? In the end I decided on a Weber Q Electric series. It gets screaming hot, and while not charcoal it still gives good flavour. You set the cooking temp you want with the dial in degrees, it's also fairly easy to clean. It's also very portable. The downside was it isn't the cheapest option, and you have to purchase the cart separately if you want it. Also it isn't the largest grill, so if you're cooking for a large family it might be tight. 

If you get the Weber Q Electric, try getting it from somewhere where you can return it if you don't like it. After using mine for the first time, I knew I was keeping it. I wasn't expecting much from an electric grill, but it really exceeded my expectations. Might be worth looking into if you already haven't.

- Steve


----------



## Squilliam (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm sure you could get away with a Shichirin and binchotan.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 27, 2014)

Other than Korin, which is my preferred site but WAY too expensive with shipping, anyone know where I can get a good/attractive Hibachi grill and high quality charcoal/binchotan?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 27, 2014)

I've got this lodge unit that is my full time BBQ. Fully cast iron with thick grates. It lives outdoors and isn't much to look at but it hold the temperature well. For grill roasting I cover the unit with a deep roasting pan. Can't say enough about it. 

Lodge L410 Pre-Seasoned Sportsman's Charcoal Grill
http://amzn.com/B00022OK2A

Pick up one of these while your at it for no fuss charcoal lighting. You'll wonder how you lived without it. 

Charcoal Companion Electric Charcoal Starter
http://amzn.com/B000GFP1TO


----------



## Talim (Apr 27, 2014)

There is also this one. I was debating on this one or Lodge and lodge won in the end. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035ZWFDC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

When I only need to grill up small amount of food I just use a cast iron grill pan. If you get it hot enough it will still give some smokey flavors to your food. It's a pain to clean up though so I don't use it that often.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 27, 2014)

I saw that Fire Sense grill. A lot of bad reviews on it; fragile, falls apart in the rain, etc. The lodge is an option, I was hoping for something more traditional like the Korin model. Extensive searching online hasn't led to anything. I'll keep trudging along, thanks for everyone's time!

Jason


----------



## Namaxy (Apr 27, 2014)

The binchotan charcoal is easier to use than you think. I light it with a torch in a large cast iron pan. Then transfer with tongs to the small Konro grills. We use the grills inside at the table without needing crazy ventilation.

Another option, since your all set with sous vide, is to use the Searzall. Not sure how close they are to market.


----------

